

Tunnels of Doom Reboot - michaelsbradley
http://www.dreamcodex.com/todr.php

======
michaelsbradley
What a blast!

I have fond memories of playing the original Tunnels of Doom[1] when my dad
brought home a TI-99/4A[2] back in 1982. My little brother, my dad and I would
play it together, huddled around the keyboard and screen.

The _Reboot_ is a worthy remake and a tribute to a great game from the early
days of home computing.

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tunnels_of_Doom](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tunnels_of_Doom)

[2]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Texas_Instruments_TI-99/4A](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Texas_Instruments_TI-99/4A)

